# La Canada Marbella



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyone know if La Canada is open tomorrow Sunday 12th?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Anyone know if La Canada is open tomorrow Sunday 12th?


I would think it was open as the shops in Mijas/Fuengirola are now opening on Sundays, but I'd give them a call before setting off : 952 866 134


----------

